# διαφορά ανάμεσα σε «διότι» και «επειδή»



## διαφορετικός

Υπάρχει διαφορά στη σημασία ή στη χρήση ανάμεσα στις λέξεις «διότι» και «επειδή»;
Σε ποιες περιπτώσεις είναι σωστό να χρησιμοποιείται τη μια, αλλά όχι την άλλη;


----------



## LoraLanguage

Hi! When I saw your question I was interested because I didn't know its answer, too. I don't know why there is no answer here yet but I posted your question in other site and this is the explanation that I received.

"Διότι is very formal and it is borrowed from ancient greek ~ Katharevousa
Επειδή can be used also formal and informal, the point is that both are kind of same "


----------



## διαφορετικός

I thank you very much, LoraLanguage.


----------



## Perseas

I 'd like to add:
«διότι» is a formal «γιατί», also both initiate causal clauses, which are placed *after the main clause*.
_Δεν διάβασα τα μαθήματά μου, γιατί/διότι δεν είχα χρόνο.
Γιατί/διότι δεν είχα χρόνο, δεν διάβασα τα μαθήματά μου _

_«επειδή» iniatiates causal clauses, which can be placed in the beginning of the sentence.
Δεν διάβασα τα μαθήματά μου, επειδή δεν είχα χρόνο. 
Επειδή δεν είχα χρόνο, δεν διάβασα τα μαθήματά μου.
_


----------



## διαφορετικός

Thank you very much for the additional remarks, Perseas.

So the difference is that «διότι» (and «γιατί») (and its causal clause) cannot be placed in the beginning of a sentence, whereas «επειδή» can. Which I find rather strange - although in English there is the word "for" with a similar rule and meaning. But "for" does not initiate a subordinate clause, but another main clause. Whereas English "because" initiates a subordinate clause.

So does «διότι» nevertheless (other than the English "for") initiate a subordinate clause (if this term is appropriate at all in Greek)?


----------



## Perseas

«επειδή» is maybe used more often in front than after the main clause.



διαφορετικός said:


> So does «διότι» nevertheless (other than the English "for") initiate a subordinate clause (if this term is appropriate at all in Greek)?


Yes, definitely!

(main clause = κύρια ή ανεξάρτητη πρόταση; subordinate clause = δευτερεύουσα ή εξαρτημένη πρόταση)


----------



## διαφορετικός

Thanks again, Perseas. But since I find it a little confusing and there may have been a misunderstanding, I would like to repeat the question in other words:
In the example

_Δεν διάβασα τα μαθήματά μου, διότι δεν είχα χρόνο._
is the first clause (before the comma) a main clause, and the second clause (after the comma) a subordinate clause? Is this correct?


----------



## Perseas

Yes, exactly.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Thank you.


----------



## LoraLanguage

I want to say thank you, too. I learnt so many new things!


----------

